# VB.Net 2008: Deployment of a project



## Neophyte Nerd (Oct 4, 2007)

I've written a program in VB.Net version 2008 (beta). Now I want to deploy it so other persons can use the program. Nothing works. Instructions on deployment for previous versions of VB.Net do not work. Instructions in the help files of the current version do not work. 

Is the beta version of VB.Net crippled on deployment until one can buy the full version?

Is there any way to transport a program written in VB.Net 2008 back into VB.Net 2005?

Any suggestions are welcome, but I fear the problem is insolvable.

Neophyte Nerd
Near Calgary, Canada


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I couldn't try out VS2008 yet, so I can't suggest anything using it's features.

Alternatively you can try Windows Installer XML (WiX) toolset: http://wix.sourceforge.net/

_"The Windows Installer XML (WiX) is a toolset that builds Windows installation packages from XML source code. The toolset supports a command line environment that developers may integrate into their build processes to build MSI and MSM setup packages."_


----------



## AB0404 (Nov 30, 2007)

For vb.net 2005, go to this link http://www.startvbdotnet.com/extras/deploy.aspx
It explains exactly how to setup everything you need to deploy your program.


----------



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

In order to distribute it, you need open the project, go to build>>publish [project name]. A window will pop up with options, like how you will distribute it, where to save, etc. Finish that wizard, then you have to use the setup in wherever you distributed it to(if you sent to a local machine...sorry, I am unfamiliar with other ones).


----------



## jonboy1982 (Feb 6, 2008)

However you will need to probably install the new .net 3.5 framework on all the machines i don't know if the 2.0 etc will support it.


----------

